# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  Qidi x-one failing with larger files

## kaotkbliss

I finally got my printer set back up and have been printing almost non-stop for the past couple weeks with no issues. Suddenly I had a failed print yesterday and ever since then my printer's been acting strange. I was trying to print a model that is roughly 4.5 x 4.5 x 1.5 inches with a raft base. (I've been printing this size for these 2 weeks) but after the fail, what's happening is partway through the very first layer of the raft the printer will either 1. start going back over and over and over non-stop, a section of the print maybe about an inch wide by the 4 inches long. Or 2. the print unit will stutter and from that point on will not glide smoothly on the rails until the printer is powered off and back on.
Mostly it's the first option that happens.

The odd thing is, I loaded up a smaller model (about 2 x 1 x 1/8 inch) and the whole thing prints perfect every time.

I thought maybe it's the file so I tried re-slicing it a few times and each time the same problems.

Tried a different slicer, same problems.

Tried a slightly smaller model that I had already printed previously with no issues (2 x 2 x 1.5) same problems.

I printed the small one that worked about 4 or so times, then reloaded the 2 x 2 x 1.5 model and it actually made it halfway through the 2nd layer of the raft before failing with the same issues.


I'm afraid to say it, but I'm beginning to think that there's an issue with the main board/electronic components.

Has anyone experienced something similar and find a solution?

----------


## Bikeracer2020

Someone here may be able to help you, but if not then you could try to contact Qidi support.
lisa@qd3dprinter.com

----------


## kaotkbliss

> Someone here may be able to help you, but if not then you could try to contact Qidi support.
> lisa@qd3dprinter.com


I figure I'll probably have to either contact support, or the more likely option to just buy a new printer since mine is the x-one which I've not seen anywhere, instead of the x-one2.

One thing I noticed yesterday is that when making the initial outline for the raft, the print nozzle would jitter when it got all the way back around to the start before it started the inside fill for that first layer. I updated the firmware since I had never done that with the printer the entire time I owned it and left it off and unplugged for a while.

Trying to print the 2 x 2 block now, no longer has that nozzle jitter at the last corner, and when it gets to about 1/3 of the first layer done, there's an almost grinding sound and the print nozzle no longer moves on the x-axis (side to side) then when I cancel the print it stair-steps back to the start position instead of a smooth diagonal.

Again, none of these symptoms present themselves when printing the smaller model.

----------


## Bikeracer2020

Assuning it's out of warranty and for what it will cost, an email to Qidi might get you an answer as to why it is happening.
I've found Qidi support pretty good, certainly better than Raise3D or Flashforge in my experience.

----------


## Roberts_Clif

If you could post a photo or two maybe we could help you solve your problem.

----------


## kaotkbliss

> If you could post a photo or two maybe we could help you solve your problem.


I was actually just thinking yesterday of making a short video showing the problem happening. I also want to test a smaller, but taller model to see what happens there.
Stay tuned for the results!

----------


## kaotkbliss

I had the printer shut off most of the day yesterday and all night and now the symptoms changed a little. The first print which I didn't get a video of printed almost the entire first layer before it stopped advancing the filament. I then ran it again, 2 more times and got the videos for both:
https://youtu.be/7XwexprWnWM
https://youtu.be/fAUvXoLnSP4

*edit*
When the issue first came up and I had a few failed prints in the exact same spot in the exact same way, I thought it may have been a corrupted gcode file so I respliced and retried a few times, even used a different SD card but nothing changed. That's when I went to testing the block that had previously worked before this.

----------


## kaotkbliss

So I have an update sortof...

I tried a bunch of other files I had printed in the past and it seemed like each layer had at least 1, sometimes 2 or 3 layer shifts each layer when printing. When I googled the layer shifting problem, 1 thing mentioned was overheating of the main board so I decided to check the fans inside.

Well, as I was tipping the printer on it's side, the print nozzle slid all the way over as if there was no resistance from the x-axis motor at all. Would this be normal? I wouldn't think so.
This is leading me to believe that the motor is bad and the improper x-axis movement is due to the weak motor not being able to move the print nozzle all the time. I've also seen that a bad x/y axis cable can cause jittery movement as well so I think I'm going to hit ebay and see if I can find a new motor and cable.

----------


## Bikeracer2020

I would think that the weight of the extruder could be enough to make it slide to the side under its own weight.

----------


## kaotkbliss

> I would think that the weight of the extruder could be enough to make it slide to the side under its own weight.


If I remember correctly, (which is completely possible I'm not) The x-axis had just as much resistance as the y-axis meaning it wouldn't move without me physically moving it. Right now the x-axis slides freely back and forth so I'm guessing the motor doesn't have enough strength to move it continuously while printing, hence all my x-axis issues.

----------


## Bikeracer2020

Maybe the email link to Qidi would get you a more qualified personal response to your problem, it's free and you have nothing to lose.

----------


## kaotkbliss

I had already ordered a new x/y motor and cable (the original cable was not removable from the motor) when I suspected that was the problem and was going to email support to either confirm or reject my suspicion. It doesn't hurt to have extra parts if I was wrong (since it's getting harder and harder to find parts for the x-one) but never did get around to emailing them.  But the parts arrived the other day and I've now had 6 successful prints with no issues  :Smile:

----------

